# RBA and RDA's



## ZAh (20/5/15)

Hi guys!

Been vaping for quite a number of months now and im loving it. Im currently using an istick with a Kangertech aerotank with 1.8 ohm coils. Im having having a problem with the taste of the vape, it tastes burnt and harsh and not very pleasant, it doesnt even smell pleasant. i have tried new coils but after a day or two im back to square 1. 
I bought a bunch of tanks from this Guy(my apologies i cant remember his name) and he gave me a few coils to fit the tanks that he 'made up'. Using those coils i had no problems at all. Im now using the standard kangertech of the shelf coils which im having problems with. This is very frustrating as vaping has become less pleasurable as my previous experiences. I was thinking to go the RBA route but im a little afraid after hearing that the battery in the mech mod can explode in your face. Alternatively how would i go about making coils for my Kangertech tank.


----------



## deepest (20/5/15)

You said you had an istick ? How many watts are you running?


----------



## Ashley A (20/5/15)

Yip, @deepest might be onto something. Those coils are low wattage coils for entry level vaping. Probably between 7 & 11 watts. If you're trying higher, you will fry them in no time. I fry a 2.3 ohm coil just by fitting it to my Sigelei 100w+ to read the ohms. 1 touch for a a fraction of a second and it was melted.

That coil is suited tor Vision Spinners and MVP2's.


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

hey @ZAh

what wattage around you running your istick? it may be too high and thats what giving you the burnt taste and killing your coils so quickly. 

the world of rebuildables may seem scary in the begining but after your 1st successful coil you will find it turns out to be rather awesome ! the skill needed in rebuilding a coil is the same amount of skill as straightening out a paperclip, lol

in terms of rebuilding your aerotank coils i would rather tell you to skip it and get yourself a decent rebuildable tank. the aerotanks coils are very tiny and getting them to fit in without shorting is a bit of unnecessary pain.

id suggest getting yourself a rebuildable tank like the subtank mini. its got a rebuildable base and it also comes with 2 stock coils which can also be rebuilt. you can also consider a delta II as this also comes with stock coils. 

the advantage of the stock coils is that when your starting out and your coils aren't as perfect you can always pop in a stock coil, have a vape. relax and try again a bit later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZAh (20/5/15)

I'm using the 20w istick. Have tried different wattage and voltage across the entire band. At low voltage I get less vapour and i go higher the amount of vapour increase but so does the nastiness. I am vaping just b peach and apricot which have me a brilliant flavour when I had my twisp


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

i agree with @Ashley A . those coils arent meant to be fired about 11w.


----------



## ZAh (20/5/15)

I have done a little bit of research and I'm not a fan of dripping atomisers, I prefer one with a tank. There are tons of brands and different rbas out there but in your opinion What would be the best entry level rba to start with. 
This might be a silly question but would I be able to use my istick on a rba or do I need to get a mech mod?

Thanks guys for the help!!!


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

ZAh said:


> I have done a little bit of research and I'm not a fan of dripping atomisers, I prefer one with a tank. There are tons of brands and different rbas out there but in your opinion What would be the best entry level rba to start with.
> This might be a silly question but would I be able to use my istick on a rba or do I need to get a mech mod?
> 
> Thanks guys for the help!!!



there are never silly questions.... but on rare occasions there will be silly answers. lol

so RBA is the overall category for rebuildable atomiser
RTA - rebuildable tank atomiser
RDA - rebuildable dripper atomiser

what your looking for is an RTA !

so the best entry level tanks out there are :

subtank mini
delta 2

once your comfortable with building then you can move up to dual coil tanks like the orchid, goblin, goliath,etc

your going to need a few things to start with....

Kanthal wire - suggestion to get 26g
wick - Japanese cotton, rayon or organic cotton can work (stay away from colourful cotton balls at dischem)
tools : nail clipper, side cutter, tweezers and small screwdrivers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/5/15)

Spot on @shaunnadan


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

@ZAh where about in durban are you from dude ?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

ZAh said:


> I have done a little bit of research and I'm not a fan of dripping atomisers, I prefer one with a tank. There are tons of brands and different rbas out there but in your opinion What would be the best entry level rba to start with.
> This might be a silly question but would I be able to use my istick on a rba or do I need to get a mech mod?
> 
> Thanks guys for the help!!!




almost forgot 

your 20w istick is capable of running an rda and you wouldnt need to get a mech mod. you have a limitation though that your coils must be above 1ohm resistance and you can only fire up to 20w of power thru them.

mech mods are unregulated beasts !!! then have no electronics and deliver pure power to the coil that you have built. there is no adjustment for wattages and will give you full power till he battery drains down. mech mods are not the safest mods as there is no short circuit protection, and the risk of blowing up is there but only if you dont follow the basics:

build your coil, visually inspect them, test on an ohm meter, make sure your mod has decent batteries, make sure you mod is setup properly (batteries in the right direction) and then gentle pulses before fully firing the coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZAh (20/5/15)

I'm in reservoir hills Shaun. Thanks for the info I think I'll go for the subtank mini. Would it work on my istick tho?


----------



## ZAh (20/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @ZAh where about in durban are you from dude ?



Reservoir hills brother


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

ZAh said:


> I'm in reservoir hills Shaun. Thanks for the info I think I'll go for the subtank mini. Would it work on my istick tho?



the subtank mini comes a 1.2ohm coil (this will work on your istick) a 0.5ohm coil (this is too low to fire on a 20w istick) an rba base with a prewound 0.5ohm coil in it already (throw that wire out) and a spare prewound 0.5ohm coil in the spares packet (throw that away also)


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

ZAh said:


> Reservoir hills brother



check your PM


----------



## ZAh (13/6/15)

Got a hold of a lemo 2 some kanthal and cotton from Sir Craig vape in durban and on my first attempt I ended up with a 1.1 ohm coil  she vapes like a beauty and I now see what all the hype is about when it comes to rba's totally awesome what a difference!! Just have 3 concerns now

1. Is it normal to be vaping 3 full tanks a day 
2. Sometimes a speck or 2 hot droplets of liquid enter my mouth and I was just wondering of this is normal and how would I fix this 
3. Saw a Facebook post the other day of a guy who had an electronic cig battery explode in his mouth which Is quite scary 

Thanks again for all you guys help especially Shaun for tolerating my silly questions and for assisting me in my transition to rba's 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/6/15)

ZAh said:


> Got a hold of a lemo 2 some kanthal and cotton from Sir Craig vape in durban and on my first attempt I ended up with a 1.1 ohm coil  she vapes like a beauty and I now see what all the hype is about when it comes to rba's totally awesome what a difference!! Just have 3 concerns now
> 
> 1. Is it normal to be vaping 3 full tanks a day
> 2. Sometimes a speck or 2 hot droplets of liquid enter my mouth and I was just wondering of this is normal and how would I fix this
> ...



Hi @ZAh 
Congrats on the Lemo2 and the great vape. Enjoy

With regard to your concerns

1. Yes, 3 tanks a day is probably quite normal if you are vaping a lot. The Lemo2 does go through a fair amount of juice. I can quite easily go through 2 tanks of my larger Lemo1 with a 1.2 ohm coil only at 12 Watts of power! So I can understand 3 tanks on the smaller Lemo2. 

2. Yes, some tanks do "spit" a few droplets of juice. Try a slightly longer driptip. Also, you can take off the drip tip and wipe the opening with some tissue paper. That may help a bit. 

3. Not sure what battery/mod device you using? If its the istick20 then that is unlikely to explode in your mouth. Well, I assume you dont have the istick itself in your mouth. Lol. The danger comes in when you have a mechanical device (for example, a nemesis tube mod) and you dont use the correct battery or dont practice safe vaping, knowing what ohm coil to build according to the max amp rating of the battery. If you are using a mechanical device, you just need to undestand ohms law and build coils carefully and check them on an ohm meter. Also use the correct batteries and make sure your mod has vent holes. Then you should not have a problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZAh (13/6/15)

Thanks silver!

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

_"Well, I assume you dont have the istick itself in your mouth. Lol."...._ Thanks Silver for the good LOL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

